# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Video abyss la moneda en la botella

## Carlos92org

Hola a todos escribo este correo puesto que estoy un poco decepcionado con el nuevo video que han puesto en la web tiendamagia sobre este efecto (la moneda en la botella) 
Segun el video que salia antes el mago introducia la moneda limpiamente en una botella de cristal.
Segun el nuevo video el mago mete la moneda por abajo y agita la botella para que se meta en una botella de plastico.
He oido que el viejo truco de la moneda en la botella  se realizaba con dos monedas y un objeto, y segun lo que pone en este de la tienda dice que no necesitas objetos que solo es el libro.
yo quiero saber si este efecto no se realiza de la forma "vieja", y que se puede introducir la moneda en una botella de cristal.Muchas gracias. :?

----------


## Ella

creo que te estas liando, siempre se ha usado una botella de plastico y no de vidrio en las demos de abyss
si lees los comentarios sobre abyss que hay en el foro aclararas todas tus dudas
te pongo un link:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=2304&start=0

----------


## Carlos92org

Hola aqui publico los videos en que me baso para la pregunta  que habia echo:
Video nuevo(botella plastico)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTNTmbma4Og

Video (viejo botella cristal)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIwjdUlEwqc
este es un video de youtube pero en la pag tiendamagia esta para descargar el video de la moneda en botella de cristal.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Como dice ella, te estas confundiendo, los dos videos que has puesto son dos versiones distintas de la moneda en la botella. Ni una es "la vieja" ni la otra es "la nueva".

 Y por cierto, ninguna de las dos es la versión "clásica".

----------


## Carlos92org

Entonces se puede hacer de las dos formas no?
ok vale pos muchas gracias a todos.
Y el gimmick ese que hablan te viene con el truco o te lo tienes que comprar? :o

----------


## Ella

> Entonces se puede hacer de las dos formas no?
> ok vale pos muchas gracias a todos.
> Y el gimmick ese que hablan te viene con el truco o te lo tienes que comprar? :o


a ver, hay muchas versiones para hacer la moneda en la botella, entre TODAS ELLAS, hay una que se hace con la abyss, pero no en todas se necesita abyss.
abyss se usa para hacer un efecto visual con botella de plastico

----------


## pujoman

como te han dicho, son dos efectos distintos. si Adquieres Abyss, solo podras hacer Abyss. Si quieres la otra, solo podras hacer la otra.(ahora mismo no recuerdo el nombre comercial). 

saludos

----------


## starsoazul

Hola, si no me equivoco la segunda version a la que haceis mencion ( la moneda en la botella de cristal) se llama Passing Thru y es de Kevin Parker.
un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## BrunoElMago

Yo no puedo ver esos videos, no me da por ahora el ancho de banda, vivo en un pequeño pueblo donde el servicio de internet apesta.

Pero conozco el efecto, y vi videos, están las dos versiones, la de la moneda-gimmick (disculpen no se mucho de nombres técnicos), esta que yo digo es la que hace por ejemplo Criss Agnel. 
Y en la otra que yo conozco se usa la botella de cristal y una moneda común, y un pequeño e ingenioso gimmick, casualmente estoy practicando está úlitma variante.

Para la primera tenés que comprar la moneda-gimmick supongo.

De la segunda manera no necesitás comprar absolutamente nada.

----------

